# The Lonely Man



## Mrkinator (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys, here's our new movie: The Lonely Man

[youtube]01R4kfSZR7s[/youtube]

It's a serious film for once. For anyone that's been keeping up on my videos, I've taken them all down, as we want to apply for YouTube partnership. That means we have to keep our account free of copyright content. I'll be re-uploading them soon with royalty free music.

Share it with your friends, family, who ever, hit the subscribe button, like the video, etc. We would really like to gain partnership. At this point, however, we only have 49 views (even though my account says 781k...), so we're no where near close now.


----------



## Mrkinator (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry to bump, but we've got a new video! Let me know what you think, and don't forget to subscribe, and share!

[youtube]OWqZVKEfTy0[/youtube]


----------



## junkerde (Jun 23, 2011)

forever alone guy.jpg


----------



## Sterling (Jun 23, 2011)

Your lucky you have people willing to act for you. All of my friends are camera shy.


----------



## Mrkinator (Jun 23, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Your lucky you have people willing to act for you. All of my friends are camera shy.


I agree, as I'm not one to get in front of the camera much myself, although I am in one of our next videos as the main character.

On a side note, Sandy Phillips Episode 2 should be out today or tomorrow. I just need to shoot a new intro, and do colour correction, but other than that it's ready to go.

Edit: And here it is!
[youtube]6iEak00XS1M[/youtube]


----------



## hughjass (Jun 26, 2011)

Liking the Lonely Man video! Looks very well shot to me and I like concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just to put it out there, if you want any music for your videos then feel free to use any of mine (link to my website in sig), royalty free of course. It's singer songwriter-y stuff, so don't know whether it would be appropriate, but just thought I'd make the offer


----------



## Mrkinator (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you! Good royalty free music is hard to come by, so I appreciate it. I'll let you know if we use any of it


----------



## hughjass (Jun 28, 2011)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Thank you! Good royalty free music is hard to come by, so I appreciate it. I'll let you know if we use any of it



No worries


----------

